# snow foam with standard hose pipe



## oilburner (Feb 21, 2007)

just a quick question as i dont yet have a pressure washer can you get something to snow foam the car using a standard hose pipe or is it better waiting and getting one for a pressure washer.


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

gilmour can be used through the hose pipe..

Sat :thumb:


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

I use a Gilmour and a hoespipe with snow foam, works very well for me.


----------



## Mylee (Jan 11, 2007)

I use my Gilly with just a hose pipe. Does the job :thumb:


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

can get a pw for the price of the gilly 

Superspray is cheaper


----------



## ldargavel (Nov 21, 2006)

Id use superspray £9.20 at your door and does a brill job.

I used it at the weekend and for the price I'd rather get use this.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

ldargavel said:


> Id use superspray £9.20 at your door and does a brill job.
> 
> I used it at the weekend and for the price I'd rather get use this.


Excuse my ignorance. What is superspray?


----------



## ldargavel (Nov 21, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Excuse my ignorance. What is superspray?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=23140


----------



## f1john (Aug 9, 2006)

or http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=22773


----------



## Essex Escy (Feb 16, 2006)

i have the superspray........great item!


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

excellent, was thinking about this. 

what shampoo is required. at the moment i'm using Meg's shampoo, can it be used with it?


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

It can be used, but may be worth looking in to snow foam.

There is a new DW one just about to come out too!


----------



## f1john (Aug 9, 2006)

p1tse said:


> excellent, was thinking about this.
> 
> what shampoo is required. at the moment i'm using Meg's shampoo, can it be used with it?


Any shampoo that's safe for your car is safe in the superspray.


----------



## TimOE (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi F1john, New to this fantastic site so please excuse my silly questions.
1. (Very important) How do I buy one. PM me if you cannot advertise on the forum.

2. Can you use the 'Flash' car wash shampoo?, as the wife has bought enough to last us till after we have survived a 'Nuclear War'  

Cheers

Tim


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

any car shampoo can be used matey. you can buy through his site or call him.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

The Flash car wash shampoo is not to great as I have found, there are far better 'poos out there :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

When using Snowfoam in a Superspray, how much Snowfoam should go in the bottle?


----------



## stevie040 (Jun 5, 2006)

So the supersray attaches straight onto your hose?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

stevie040 said:


> So the supersray attaches straight onto your hose?


yes, standard hozelock connection.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Gilmour
Hosecoil
Superspray

all above conect to a standard hose.


----------



## f1john (Aug 9, 2006)

*dilution rates*



S500 said:


> When using Snowfoam in a Superspray, how much Snowfoam should go in the bottle?


Let me know the recommended dilution rate & I'll be able to tell you straight away.

For example
Superspray mixes at a aconstant 50:1, so if you want to achieve 100:1, just put half shampoo & half warm water in the reservoir, replace the head, shake to mix & away you go.


----------



## sam_sri (Mar 6, 2007)

Where abouts can i get this Superspray attachment?????


----------



## f1john (Aug 9, 2006)

sam_sri said:


> Where abouts can i get this Superspray attachment?????


Hi Mate! You hac=ve a pm.


----------



## f1john (Aug 9, 2006)

sam_sri said:


> Where abouts can i get this Superspray attachment?????


Hi Mate! You have a pm. :thumb:


----------



## sam_sri (Mar 6, 2007)

Cheers mate! Wont let me read it till i have a total of 10posts since i'm a new member! LOL only 2to go!


----------



## f1john (Aug 9, 2006)

wot's the sri then mate?


----------



## sam_sri (Mar 6, 2007)

Got a Vauxhall Vectra Sri! Yours is impressive looking at the pic!


----------



## sam_sri (Mar 6, 2007)

f1john said:


> Hi Mate! You have a pm. :thumb:


Pm replied!:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

f1john said:


> Let me know the recommended dilution rate & I'll be able to tell you straight away


.

I don't know the recommended dilution rate, so guess that's what I'm asking.


----------



## mcgough (Nov 24, 2006)

ordered mine too!


----------



## f1john (Aug 9, 2006)

*SnowFoam in Superspray*



S500 said:


> When using Snowfoam in a Superspray, how much Snowfoam should go in the bottle?


Sorry mate! Didn't realise you were struggling for that info.
I've just got some Snow-Foam on the way to me, and Rachel has kindly sent me the Dilution Rates by email, so here we go

It says use at 1% to 5% which is between 99:1 and 19:1

Superspray mixes at 50:1, so it's not far off the mid-point of that.

I'd start out by half-filling the Superspray with Snowfoam, then testing it without adding any water to the bottle. If it's too thick, thin it down by adding 50ml of water at a time until you find the ratio that suits you.

My SnowFoam should hopefully arrive on Monday, and I'll be playing with it as long as it's not raining.

I've also sent Rachel a couple of Supersprays, so she'll probably have some results also.

I'll post more info as soon as we have some results.

Cheers

John.:wave:


----------



## racquel (Dec 18, 2006)

Please note these are the dilution rates for the Auto Rae-chem Snow Foam only. All products will have there own dilution.

Yes I will be trying out my SuperSpray tomorrow whether permitting


----------



## racquel (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes weather was good here, tried my Super Spray with Snow Foam - at a dilution of 1:150, good impressive amount of foam.

WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## f1john (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow! at 150:1 That's good stuff Racquel.:thumb: It'll last for ages. Sorry for misspelling yr name btw.


----------



## f1john (Aug 9, 2006)

*Snowfoam and Snow-wax Tested*

Hi again! Thanks for the Snowfoam & the Snow-Wax

I diluted both these products in the Supersray at 200ml shampoo & 300ml. warm water. That makes it around 125:1

I tried the Snowfoam on my old Rover Coupe, and the Snow wax on the "boss's" zr.

I really liked the feel of the snow wax. It felt really thick & lubricious, like it would really protect the paintwork against abrasions.

Foaming was really good considering Superspray isn't a dedicated Foam Machine.

Anyway here are a couple of pics. Sorry in advance for the quality. I was using a new camera



















heers, John.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

i'm thinking of the superspray.

i'm using meguairs car shampoo at the moment. am quite happy with it. usually only need to put like a little in a bucket. would it mean i have to put 50:1, so like fill up half the bottle with car shampoo? if so that's a lot and going to be expensive!


----------



## f1john (Aug 9, 2006)

p1tse said:


> i'm thinking of the superspray.
> 
> i'm using meguairs car shampoo at the moment. am quite happy with it. usually only need to put like a little in a bucket. would it mean i have to put 50:1, so like fill up half the bottle with car shampoo? if so that's a lot and going to be expensive!


No Mate! You have control :thumb: . As soon as you've put enough shampoo on the car, you switch off the shampoo control. Once you've got the hang of it, you'll use less shampoo not more!


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

so how much do you put in a bottle?

i.e. some cheaper shampoo i used to use say i.e. 1 cap per bucket, is that enough for bottle?

also how about the use of johnson baby shampoo?


----------



## f1john (Aug 9, 2006)

p1tse said:


> so how much do you put in a bottle?
> 
> i.e. some cheaper shampoo i used to use say i.e. 1 cap per bucket, is that enough for bottle?
> 
> also how about the use of johnson baby shampoo?


WOW! Johnson Baby Shampoo, now that's interesting. I'll get some & try that.

Usually a capful is between 50 & 100ml, & a bucket is 10ltr when full, so you're looking at a mixture of between 100:1 & 200:1, so I'd start with 200ml of shampoo & 200ml of warm water, then try it & adjust from there until you get the mixture you like. You should use between 100 & 200ml of the mixture when you wash an average sized car.

The thing to remember is that you don't have to use all the shampoo in the Superspray Tank. Just enough to cover the car & to charge up your washmitt as needed.

Cheers!


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

i've read and seen people use johnson baby products as no harmful products.
think i'm going to give your product a try will look at my PM and send relevant stuff


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

p1tse said:


> i've read and seen people use johnson baby products as no harmful products.
> think i'm going to give your product a try will look at my PM and send relevant stuff


I believe the preferred method is to run a bath, not too deep, then check the temp with your elbow. You'll find no mention on John's site about using SuperSprays to wash babies


----------

